# 2012 R5 Pricing



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

My LBS is asking $4800 for a 2012 R5 VWD SRAM Red. Is this a killer deal or should I keep shopping? 

Thanks,
ckc


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

That's a pretty good price, go for it and post pics.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I've read on the other forum UK retailers are slashing all of cervelo prices to 50% off, wonder if the US will too .


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

nismosr said:


> I've read on the other forum UK retailers are slashing all of cervelo prices to 50% off, wonder if the US will too .


I hope that's the case 

Has anyone seen this trend here in California?

Thanks,
ckc


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Brought this home last weekend, very happy 










ckc


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

ckc527 said:


> Brought this home last weekend, very happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


discounted which lbs ?


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

That is one amazing bike. R5 is on my list for eventual bikes to won.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

ckc527 said:


> Brought this home last weekend, very happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauuuuuuuuuuttttttttifullllll bike! Bu what is up with them peddles ??!! :idea:


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nob said:


> Beauuuuuuuuuuttttttttifullllll bike! Bu what is up with them peddles ??!! :idea:


This was the last R5 my LBS had and it just happened to be my size too (54cm). Those stock pedals came off immediately when I got home. I'm currently using Time ATAC XS Carbon pedals. Will eventually get road pedals later on. Going to ride for a couple of weeks then get rid of some spacers.

Thanks,
ckc


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

ckc527 said:


> This was the last R5 my LBS had and it just happened to be my size too (54cm). Those stock pedals came off immediately when I got home. I'm currently using Time ATAC XS Carbon pedals. Will eventually get road pedals later on. Going to ride for a couple of weeks then *get rid of some spacers*.
> 
> Thanks,
> ckc


If the spacers make the bike comfortable for you to ride for longer distances, leave em. Slammed stem is cool looking, but not everyone is super flexible with great core strength, right?
My seat/stem drop is fairly minimal, and I like the comfort...


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Just bust'in ya on for the obvious demo peddles. LBS should have thrown a new pair of carbon Times in with the deal!.

I'd seriously want a really good bike fitter to set the bike if it were me. More stack, less stack, longer or shorter stem, seat position or height. It doesn't matter as long as it fits you and what your demands.

It is a really nice bike. And at least imo worth the extra effort to get a perfect fit. Worth remembering too that fit can change over time depending on your fitness and your personal requirements


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nob said:


> Just bust'in ya on for the obvious demo peddles. LBS should have thrown a new pair of carbon Times in with the deal!.
> 
> I'd seriously want a really good bike fitter to set the bike if it were me. More stack, less stack, longer or shorter stem, seat position or height. It doesn't matter as long as it fits you and what your demands.
> 
> It is a really nice bike. And at least imo worth the extra effort to get a perfect fit. Worth remembering too that fit can change over time depending on your fitness and your personal requirements


Cool, thanks for the tips.

ckc


----------

